# Looking For New Moderators



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

As was just announced, themacko and i are getting kicked upstairs so to speak. and some of our present moderators are not able to fully cover their responsibilities and would like some help. so we need some fresh blood on the moderation staff. 

if you think you would LIKE to do this, please post here. we'll be evaluating and hopefully making some decisions by the end of the weekend. things are getting ready to change quickly. remember that MWSF is just around the corner and things are going to start being very active around here. last year over 300 people were online here at once around the time of the keynote.

if want to be a mod, please tell us your age and why you think you would enjoy it and be good at it. also what forums you would prefer to mod. try to keep it brief, we don't need your life history.  if you would feel more comfortable emailing themacko or myself, you may do that as well.

please don't nominate others - we want people who are self motivated to work with. but feel free to jump in and support anyone who does apply with any examples you have of why they might be good. 

we're looking forward to working with an enthusiastic group of mods.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2002)

so.. hey ed, um where do i mod?


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

I would be willing to mod.  I would prefer the "other" forum (Bar and Grill ) and/or the help forums.  I am 17, turning 18 in feb.  Don't know how much time this takes up, but I'm willing to try and help out.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

"how much time that this takes" - good question Johhnny.

obviously the more often you can swing by here, the better. but realisticly, about a half hour to an hour a day. depends on whether the peasants are revolting (er.. i mean things are all calm  ) or not. it also depends on the forum. most of the forums are pretty calm. moving a misplaced thread to its correct forum is about all you'll really need to do other than be responsible for reading all the posts in your assigned forum to be sure they are within site policy. it's not a job of deciding who's right or wrong or even correct. and letting the other mods know if you have plans and can't be around so they can cover for you. 

stopping by once a day is pretty much required. stopping by a couple times a day is preferred. wanting to sleep here would be the best


----------



## Trip (Nov 29, 2002)

EDIT: That's wierd...


----------



## ksv (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm already busy moderating myself


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 29, 2002)

If you need someone for the Classic forum, I'd be glad to take it. 

I'm a gal who doesn't advertise her age. Lets just say that I have grandchildren and be done.


----------



## btoneill (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm interested in moderating on the Unix forum, mainly because thats what I do every day and it's what I enjoy doing every day. Age 28, but going on 12 

Brian


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

I think I can spare enough time to moderate, like I said before I'd be willing to do the Mac OS X help fourms and the cafe because thats what I visit pretty much every day.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

Cheryl, that's plenty close on the age thing. we can live with that answer


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 29, 2002)

I'd be willing to moderate the Darwin/UNIX forum or the Programming forum.

Age: 21

I'm into all the UNIX stuff in OSX and I'm taking computer programming at college, so I think I'd be good for those forums.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

i'm very pleased with all the applicants so far. thank you all.  let me also make clear that you do not need to be a big poster to be considered. quiet mods are good too.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

anyone else? i would like to have a new moderating team in place by monday and it looks like we still have room for a few more.


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 29, 2002)

Ed,

I am interested in moderating a forum with moderate (no pun intended) to minimal traffic. I am a computer geek and also an elementary teacher. The latter all but requires that I get along with about anyone. At the same time, I also know how to get the work done and be firm when necessary.

I am most knowledgeable about OS X, but I have a good working knowledge of earlier OS's. 

I would almost always be able to stop by at least once a day (I do that now!) and often twice.

Finally, now that I have two Macs, I think I can be considered a Mac fanatic. 

Thanks!

P.S. And I promise not to mention my Compaq again for a long time


----------



## ksv (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm interested if you're looking for anti-authoritarian moderators 
I could help anywhere


----------



## mdnky (Nov 30, 2002)

I'd be willing to help if needed.  I'm in these areas these the most:  News & Rumors, Classifieds, Front-End GUI, or the Cafe.

I'm 23 and currently do marketing in the real estate arena as well as freelance web and digital design (graphics, document creation, etc.) & printing.  I was working as a EMT/FF but left that position earlier this month to go back to school, so I have a bit more free time now.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm interested in all the Apple related stuff 

But probably i'd be best in places like *Macosx cafe*, site discussion, opinions... i'd like to say programming as well but i'm still a bit new in programming. Well learning to be better .. 

Sorry for my really low post count, i discovered this place really really recently (but i like it!!).  i'm 27 and .. well female so i should't tell my age either? I'm proudly a geek, living of web and graphics and studying cocoa.  I use also some unix and linux related computers and programs.

I have some previous experience in moderating; I used to be the admin of one non-mac related board. But computers and macs are definitely more interesting 

I love macs, I'm a (female) geek and I learn fast. And I'm not nasty.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Nov 30, 2002)

I really want to volunteer, but my job kind of makes it a conflict of interest.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

ok, i really appreciate the response. we have chosen our new team and will be getting in touch with everyone shortly. Thanks to all!!


----------



## Arden (May 21, 2003)

Is it too late to jump on the mod bandwagon?  Considering the requirements for becoming and being a mod, I think I'd make a good mod.  I am committed to my ideals, but I'm also open-minded and I respect other people's opinions.  I have a strong sense of right-and-wrong, and I respect and follow the rules.  I also think it would be fun to be in a position of power, even if it's on a web site and not in political office or something... actually this would be preferrable to office.  I'd be a good mod because I would uphold the rules, and for the reasons above.  If it would help, I'd be willing to donate $$$ and be a contributing member as well.

I'm 18, as you may know already, and I'd be willing to moderate in Apple News & Rumors, Apple General Discussion, Mac OS X System & Misc. Software, Mac Hardware & Peripherals, Mac OS X Games, Mac OS X DTP, Graphics and Multimedia, Mac Classic System & Software, Opinions, Reviews & Open Letters, The Cafe, Computer Classifieds, ???, The Net: Applications & Connections, The Net: Web Development, or The Net: Coding.


----------



## edX (May 21, 2003)

yes, it's way too late. in fact, i thought i had closed this thread and will do so as soon as i post this. however, let me tell you why you would never have been chosen based upon your 'application'.



> I also think it would be fun to be in a position of power



we don't need any moderators who wish to be so based upon a desire for power. especially those who think wielding power would be "fun". the 'power' of being a moderator is a responsibility - not an ego booster or play toy. moderating is about mediating, not bossing others around. our current moderators are very good at working thru things with members and resolving things peacefully, without power trips. so far, they haven't banned a single member. i think that goes to show how well they handle their responsibilities and the respect that other members have for them.


----------

